# Lucy at the beach



## ilovelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

We went to the beach yesterday with Lucy (her 2nd time) and it was absolutely gorgeous! It was a dog friendly beach so it was great to be able to let her off leash and run around. She got her feet wet a few times but definitely did not want to jump in. She loved seeing the other dogs and chasing her ball though. We all had so much fun!
Heres a video: http://youtu.be/cjBSfLzM4uQ

And some photos! 




































thoroughly wet and tired and ready to go home!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

What beautiful pictures! 

Love the paw prints in the sand and she looks such a cutie in the last one! 

Do you live near the beach? If so you are very lucky. We are going down to Cornwall next weekend and it will be Daisy's first time so can't wait.


----------



## ilovelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

We live about 45 minutes away, so not too far. Most beaches in California don't allow dogs, or they are only allowed on a leash. This is one of the rare ones that is dog friendly. How is it at your beaches? 

I'm sure Daisy will love it! It is so much fun watching them play


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

45 minutes is nice and close 

From what I can see alot of beaches do not allow dogs between Easter and the end of August holiday periods, some are always dog free but there seems to be plenty that do allow them. It may affect the areas we visit but that might mean we discover some new places.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Lovely Lucy pics! Nothing better than a dog walk on the beach.... We have just booked for Cornwall this summer and there are surprisingly lots of beaches (including lots of surfing ones) that allow dogs all year round. I googled it and found a map showing them all.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

ps: We also live 45 mins from the coast


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Lovely pictures! It looks like you guys had a great time on the beach! It must be great to live close enough to go spend a day at the beach


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely pics .... I think we should arrange a seaside meet in the summer   a beach full of cockapoos


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Gorgeous pics and i love the paw prints in the sand!! Betty has never been to the beach but i am hoping to take her this year.

I love how tired she looks after her day out!!

x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

ilovelucy said:


> We went to the beach yesterday with Lucy (her 2nd time) and it was absolutely gorgeous! It was a dog friendly beach so it was great to be able to let her off leash and run around. She got her feet wet a few times but definitely did not want to jump in. She loved seeing the other dogs and chasing her ball though. We all had so much fun!
> Heres a video: http://youtu.be/cjBSfLzM4uQ
> 
> And some photos!
> ...



Lovely lovely photos!!!!! She looks like she had a ball


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Beautiful pictures .... Lucy is just soooo cute!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Great pictures. We did Highway one a few years ago, amazing place to live.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wow! really great photos! she looks like she had a great time


----------



## ilovelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

caradunne said:


> Great pictures. We did Highway one a few years ago, amazing place to live.


Oh really? Do you live in the US too? And yes, it is a beautiful drive along the coast! I grew up in Monterey, did you make a stop there?


----------

